# MAC things you hate or don't like



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi, what don't you like by MAC. There must be something that is not perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Did you buy s.th. what you hate or only dont like a bit?I think it's interesting and importert for my hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only want to know it


thanks for answer


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 23, 2006)

The only thing that I have bought from MAC that I really don't like is the Glimmercreme.  I also returned one of the liquid bronzers last summer.  It got on my clothes.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *legaleagle* 
_The only thing that I have bought from MAC that I really don't like is the Glimmercreme.  I also returned one of the liquid bronzers last summer.  It got on my clothes._

 
glimmercreme=glimmershimmer(don't know the name)
Is it in a small bottle which you can pump?






 dont know


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 23, 2006)

Allover glosses were a pretty useless product. They may be of limited use for photographic work but they were too sticky and messy to be of much use to regular makeup users. That's not really relevant to future hauls though because they're all d/c. Lac Lustres are another d/c product I didn't like much.

I haven't yet found a MAC fragrance that I like, though I've tried several. Plenty of other people seem to like them though.

I'm also not keen on glimmershimmers, (too little product at too great a cost) or beauty powders. I also think there are several better alternatives to MAC mascara.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2006)

I have to agree about the mascaras.  They are OK.  I didn't care for the Lac Lustres either.  

And: 

-The Shimmer Souffles-Looked pretty in the pot, but the consistency is like child's paste, with glitter.  Doesn't that sound pretty??? 
-The Glitz Glosses-Just OK.  MAC can do better than that. 
-I wish that Prep + Prime eye did not get so creasy.  

Waaaa, waaaa....I'm done now.


----------



## user4 (Mar 23, 2006)

i dont like, nor will i ever buy their mascara... i think thats it!
the glitz glosses were too chunky for my taste too...
and i wasnt feeling the prep n prime stuff too much neither...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 23, 2006)

The Glitz Glosses were awful. I could get the same thing for .99 @ a pharmacy from Wet & Wild!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 23, 2006)

let's see
lustre eyeshadows
glitz glosses
expensive pink e/s (because it turned ungodly orange on me)
mascara
glimmershimmers

but everything else....well...i love it.


----------



## Wattage (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree about the mascaras. I cannot believe that so many of their other products are of such outstanding quality yet their mascaras are such crap. Interesting!


----------



## bebs (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm probley gonna be the only person that says this one but the fulidliners, cause for me they bleed everywhere, as a base ok but I cant use it as an eyeliner -like I wanted to-


----------



## veilchen (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_
And: 

-The Shimmer Souffles-Looked pretty in the pot, but the consistency is like child's paste, with glitter.  Doesn't that sound pretty??? _

 
I agree! The Shimmersouffle I got is more or less the only product I really don't like at all. I often buy many things which I don't really need or which I rarely use, but this is really the only one I would like to throw out of the window *lol*, and which I sincerely regret getting.


----------



## kare31 (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont care for MAC's:

Lipglass -- too sticky for me, I'll use a little clear if i really need that high shine look

Lipsticks-- some formulas are too sheer, some are too drying; I like Amplified Cream a lot though

Concealors, Studio Tech, Studio Fix, MoistureBlend, Studio Stick, Fix+ -- whoo, i'm allergic, if i put a streak of one of these down the side of my face, within a half hour i have a mark that looks like a cross between a burn and rash

Mascara -- too clumpy, wet, smeary (I've tried all but mascara X, so it might be totally awesome, I just dont know about it)


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 23, 2006)

I am gonna disagree because I love Pro Longlash mascara.....but what I do not like is:
Shroom e/s
eye kohl's (they just smear under my eyes)
Lac Lustre's 
Matte lipsticks
Studio Fix powder breaks me out horribly


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't care for Matte e/s and Paints!


----------



## squeakers (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like when they reuse similar or even the same names for completely different items (not repromotes).  For example, Iris Print & Leisuretime/Leisure Time eyeshadows, Pleasureful/Pleasureflush, etc.  How hard can it be to come up with something new?


----------



## libra14 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like paints, lustre shadows, or studio fix powder. I am also starting to wonder of lustre lippies are drying my lips out.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like:

Pro Longwear lippies...they are terribly drying and flake off my lips..
Shimmersouffle - I still have a totally full jar of Adorn sitting in my makeup box...


----------



## aziajs (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like the mascara and the powerpoints.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like the mascaras. Any of them. Blech.


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 23, 2006)

*@ Luxurious*

The stuff I have I got about 2 years ago.  It is a glimmercreme- I think- It looks like a large pan of cream blush with sparkles in it.  I think I got it during Holidazzle.  Anyways,  it just looks like concealor on my cheeks, no glimmer shows up.


----------



## anuy (Mar 23, 2006)

for the most part, i haven't tried it if i don't think i'll like it. but i'm in the minority cus i LOVE fibre rich, love lustres, love glimmershimmers. *shrug*

oh, i hate fluidline. i love the concept but it just doesn't stay put on me. but that's just me.


----------



## kelliescellie (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like zoomlash, most lustre e/s, creme blush is awkward for me and that's like it.  Oh I have an ever opal pearlizer n cannot figure out what I'm supposed 2 do with it.  Its like...purple.  Any ideas? I'm an nc25 in studio fix powder...
Other than that I'm in love with all of my mac lol wow
Kelly=loser


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 23, 2006)

Idol Eyes eyeshadow.  Enough said.


----------



## enka (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont't like their mascaras and I'm in a love/hate relationship with the nail colours. They often sooo pretty, but the quality is sooo lousy. 
But I love lustre e/s. They are my faves.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Idol Eyes eyeshadow.  Enough said._

 
Same here!


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Mar 23, 2006)

really, really hate shadesticks.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 23, 2006)

glimmershimmers. i bought the ones from ultracheek and ended up returning them. i hated them with a passion. i found them super pretty in the bottle, but SO difficult to use.

the shimmersouffles definately did not impress me, but i never had any of them, just played with them at the CCOs. 

i HATE cleanse-off oil. its disgusting, imo. but i love the mac wipes, which i find do just as good a job.


----------



## lara (Mar 23, 2006)

The mascara recipe needs a major overhaul.

Mostly I just hate that Australia doesn't receive all US releases, but also rarely has access to Asian releases either (upcoming Beautyspots the exception, not the rule). Australia (and New Zealand!) is part of Estee Lauder's Asia-Pacific region and we receive EL/Clinique/etc Asian releases... so why no MAC? That's more a bitch about EL distrubution, though. :/

I'm still annoyed about never receiving C-Squeeze here, can you tell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure my frustration is going to be increased because I _highly_ doubt Lure/Bait/Hooked will be released here either. :roll:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_The mascara recipe needs a major overhaul.

Mostly I just hate that Australia doesn't receive all US releases, but also rarely has access to Asian releases either (upcoming Beautyspots the exception, not the rule). Australia (and New Zealand!) is part of Estee Lauder's Asia-Pacific region and we receive EL/Clinique/etc Asian releases... so why no MAC? That's more a bitch about EL distrubution, though. :/

I'm still annoyed about never receiving C-Squeeze here, can you tell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure my frustration is going to be increased because I highly doubt Lure/Bait/Hooked will be released here either. :roll:_

 
It pisses me off and I don't even live in AU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That coupled with the prices you have to pay.  MAC acts like AU is on the moon and is near impossible to get to.  Or they seem to sometimes forget it is there all together.  Granted, its a hike from NY, but that is the cost of doing business.  They should take better care of you guys!


----------



## sbetsy (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like the blushcremes at all! I am still on the fence about glimmershimmers but I like them more than blushcremes.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I don't like:
 Shimmersouffle - I still have a totally full jar of Adorn sitting in my makeup box..._

 
ita.. shimmersouffles =


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Mar 23, 2006)

im not a fan of the fluidlines either, they dont really seem to stay put and come out as strong as i want them to be.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm not crazy about...
-mascara's other than fibre rich
-glitz gloss, too much work to get the glitter consistant
-shadesticks- mine have dried out and broken before I get to use them much
-glimmershimmers- pricey for very little product
-fragrances


----------



## xeniba (Mar 23, 2006)

Studio Fix Powder
Mascaras
Nail Polish


----------



## pucci (Mar 23, 2006)

Lipglass Tasti's


----------



## lara (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_It pisses me off and I don't even live in AU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That coupled with the prices you have to pay.  MAC acts like AU is on the moon and is near impossible to get to.  Or they seem to sometimes forget it is there all together.  Granted, its a hike from NY, but that is the cost of doing business.  They should take better care of you guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, you've just won my heart!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 23, 2006)

Mascaras
Glimmershimmers
Glitz glosses


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

The only thing I really get bothered about is all the LE stuff.  Pretty much everything I end up buying is LE, then I fall in love with it & I'm doomed to never find it again once I run out.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2006)

I've got a bit of a laundry list lol

Shimmersouffles
Matte (pro)
Primers
Mascaras
Foundations
Concealers
fragrances
Blushes (matte & frost)
Brush cleaner
CCBs

Other than all of that I swear I do love MAC


----------



## nakobear (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't like their shadesticks...I was disappointed after buying a few that they are not as creamy or as easy to blend as I had hoped they would be...

I agree with the Shimmersouffles and Glitz Glosses...they don't really have much of a practical use and are too sticky IMO...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 24, 2006)

MAC products I don't care for - Allover glosses, Shimmersouffles & Glimmershimmers (soooo pretty, but I don't like putting "gooey" stuff on my cheeks)


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *legaleagle* 
_The stuff I have I got about 2 years ago.  It is a glimmercreme- I think- It looks like a large pan of cream blush with sparkles in it.  I think I got it during Holidazzle.  Anyways,  it just looks like concealor on my cheeks, no glimmer shows up._

 
ooh!  yeah. . .It was in a pan.  It's a beige colour. . .called Shimmerene, right?  


Things I don't think MAC does well:
foundation (with the exception of Studio Fix fluid)
Shimmersouffle
Glitzglosses
texture of regular lipglasses
those new pot glosses coming out with Sweetie Cake (lmao yes they're already going on my list haha)
liquid bronzers (Shimmergold and that lot)
primers

other than that, I love pretty much everything- I love shadesticks, paints, mascaras, CCBs, the allover glosses. . .the things I'm seeing on other people's lists.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mascaras.  Fibre Rich is OKAY.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_Things I don't think MAC does well:
....texture of regular lipglasses_

 
Funny you mention that, I dislike them as well, but I think it's more the doe-foot applicator that I'm not so fond of. The Lustreglass formula I love though.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 24, 2006)

Iris Print! It's GORGEOUS in the pot, but looks like shit on me...and it fades, and turns just...ugly.


----------



## lara (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me about the lipglasses! They're so promising in the tube, but the texture completely overrides the pleaure of colour pay-off.

If they could combine the texture and long wearing time of lip gelees with lipglass colour =


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 24, 2006)

that's very interesting what you post. thanks. I like the blushcremes very much. I hate glimmershimmer. So bad and you dont need it. What's happend with MAC as they product this(?)...=)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_......those new pot glosses coming out with Sweetie Cake (lmao yes they're already going on my list haha)
.........._

 
Yeah, I was thinking they are pretty gimicky.  When the "frosting" design is gone, you're just kind of left with a pot of goo.  Sounds pretty messy.  I could be wrong, but they seem to have a strong potential to disappoint.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have shimmer souffle and I like it ok, but who is ever in their entire lifetime going to use that much glitter/shimmer/highlighty crap?  Good thing I got it for $7 on ebay!

I don't love the wand on Fibre Rich Lash...it looks like someone chewed it.

I wish they would come out with more purples that don't end up making me look like I have been rubbing my eyes all day

I also hate pretty much all the foundations I have tried.  I like Hyper real ok for the color, but there is nothing "hyper" about it...it is just sheer and that is what makes it look like real skin.

I wish pigments didn't come in such a huge jar cause I would never use a whole one, but I do love pigments so as long as they are around I won't be mad!


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 25, 2006)

Glitz Glosses
Lavendar Sky Eyeshadow
Shimmersouffles


----------



## glitch (Mar 25, 2006)

Glitz Glosses
Shadesticks
Shimmersouffle
blossom up/rose hip blush double


----------



## gnippy (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't like the lipglasses.  They are way too sticky for my liking.  I have long hair and if the wind blows it on my lips I have to pry it out.  It also leaves residue in my hair.  

I prefer non sticky l/g.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok these are the MAC items I have absoutely no interest in (and I love MAC):

-Mascaras
-All Over Glosses
-Shade Sticks
-Any MAC Fragrances 
-Glimmer Shimmers
-Shimmer Souffles
-Glitz Glosses
-Prep + Prime
-Matte eyeshadows
-Pro Longwear lippies
-Nail Polishes
-Cleanse- Off Oil
-Lipglass Tasti's
- TLC Pots + sticks
- Liquid Bronzers


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo,
I don't like the All Over Glosses at all.  Bleeeh.  And Cream Color Bases.
LN


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ita.. shimmersouffles =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -smily


----------



## lovejam (Mar 26, 2006)

I hate lipglasses in general. I have some, but I never use them.

I also don't like MAC's foundations, or concealers. I use Select Moisturecover under my eyes, and occasionally as an e/s base if I don't have anything else handy... But I can't use it anywhere else because it breaks me out. I used to use their tinted moisturizer, but it also broke me out too, so I stopped.

Those are really the only MAC items so far that are mostly useless to me. Oh, also I don't really like any of their lipstick finishes other than Lustre or Amplified Creme.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 3, 2007)

I do not like Iris Print e/s and Botanical e/s (Shade like Satin Taupe with glitter...not good.)  Foundations, shadesticks and Fix + (I think MAC discontinued that product.)  I also do not like many of the Lustre, Matte, and Velvet e/s.


----------



## iluvmac (May 3, 2007)

I don't like the clear Brow Set, it immediately gets all messy and beige; Face & Body foundation (too liquid); Technakohl Liner (too dry). That's all.


----------



## n_c (May 3, 2007)

Studio Fix and the mascaras


----------



## mistella (May 3, 2007)

Lipglasses - too sticky and make my lips peel.. and the mascaras aren't that great.


----------



## User49 (May 3, 2007)

I *didn't like zoomlash* *mascara.* I found it made my lashes long, but too thin ! However my  boyfriend did actually comment on it when I wore it! But personally I like volume and it  didn't deliver. But I do love the lipglosses! I have also bought the mac gloss for the glossy eye look and agree that in general (not just mac) these are a tricky thing to use. But I don't regret getting it.


----------



## elisha24 (May 3, 2007)

Tinted Lip Conditioners, made my lips horrible, dry and peely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shadesticks only because mine broke


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 3, 2007)

Glimmershimmers.


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2007)

All their foundations minus Studio Fix powder (not wide enough shade range for us fair skinned girls)
Mascaras - goo in a wand, blech
Plushglasses - what's the point?
The boring shades of their powerpoint eyeliners - ho hum!
Lipsticks - way too drying, goopy, and not much better than some drugstore lines


----------



## giz2000 (May 3, 2007)

Prolongwear lip colors....ewww!


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 3, 2007)

the mascaras
all the LE shadows
the MUAs at the nearest MAC counter


----------



## surfdiva (May 3, 2007)

I've never had luck with any MAC foundations. I've tried several different formulas and they all made my skin break out like crazy.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 3, 2007)

I didn't care much for MAC studio fix, too heavy and made me break out.


----------



## kiss (May 3, 2007)

I hate shadesticks..I was so excited to get them but ended up so dissapointed, they were just too dry and pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## astronaut (May 3, 2007)

I HATE the veluxe shadows. Ewwww. I really hate the texture...


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

I don´t like

- Pigments
- Lipglass Tastis 
- MSFs


----------



## Smilla (May 4, 2007)

I HATE:

Lipglass - Way way way too sticky. It's hard to get on, the colour is kind of weird and murky once applied, and my hair sticks to my mouth.

Studio Tech foundation - It doesn't blend nicely and kind of sits there on my skin. As the day goes on it eventually creases into the two tiny wrinkles I have near my mouth and makes them look huuuge. It's also greasy. And none of MAC's foundations come in a good colour for me, NC15 is the closest shade but I'm way yellower and paler than that. 

I do not like:

Any and all MAC mascara - Waste of money. There are far better mascaras out there at a comparable or cheaper price. I prefer Clinique High Impact mascara.

Nail polish - Merely OK. Buy NARS or Chanel instead.


----------



## Hilly (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 

 
_Idol Eyes eyeshadow. Enough said._

 
If you use Silverblu shadestick, the pay off is definitely better


----------



## courters (May 4, 2007)

I don't like the lustre eyeshadows.  They look too much like chunky glitter to me.  Although, I have found they look A LOT better over a shadestick.

I didn't like their mascara at all until I tried Mascara X - this is now my HG mascara.


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

I hate their foundation and mascaras.


----------



## tania_nia (May 5, 2007)

I can't stand MAC mascaras they're all thick and goopey! I love Bourjouis Coup de Theatre Mascara. 

Studio Fix fluid straight out of the bottle looks horrible on me. My boyfriend was like "are you ok you look sick and pale". Which isn't a good sign at all! 

My blacktrack fluidline dries out, for the money I pay for it then it shouldn't dry out. 

I have a love/hate relationship with dazzleray pigment which is the only pigment I own. Some days I like it some days I get frustrated with it. 

All of my fellow women of color are going to hate me for saying this but Oh Baby lipglass I can't stand! It was thick and the glitter was chunky for me. The other lipglasses I own I like. Oh baby went to my mom!


----------



## gabi1129 (May 5, 2007)

i dont like their blushcreme, fragrance, nail lacquer, paint, allover gloss and the lipgelee. i didnt like the masacra's for a while but now im in love.


----------



## yeahwrite (May 5, 2007)

Allover Glosses...I've never found a decent use for these

Pro Longwear lippies...they're just waaayyy too drying for my lips


----------



## Deirdre (May 5, 2007)

The eyeliner in the tubes.  A product so traumatic to use that I block its name.  Seriously, I always have to look it up.
Lovely, alluring colors.  Horrible applicator.
Lovely, lasting line. Have to chip it off with pneumatic equipment.  I was peeling bits off 3 days later, even with eye makeup remover.


----------



## Smilla (May 7, 2007)

I have a new hate. Forgery e/s. I ordered it last week and it arrived today. IT SUCKS. It's very crumbly, so crumbly that when I swiped my brush across the top of the pan big chunks of eyeshadow fell out. It goes on very poorly and doesn't even look nice with a mixing medium. I'm sending it back tomorrow.


----------



## meika79 (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 

 
_Idol Eyes eyeshadow.  Enough said._

 
YES!!!  It's dusty and gets all over my cheeks.  Dito on their mascaras.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 7, 2007)

I can't stand:
lustre e/s- can do anything w/honey lust
fragrances-old lady in a bottle
lipgleees- i wish they had more staying power
shadesticks- too dry and can't blend


----------



## akirbyjewel (May 7, 2007)

Well I just returned some of my hated products to MAC for new stuff, but of those:

D'Bohemia - A waste of my money. It looked so pretty in the container??

Girl About Town Lipstick - Hated it

Gladabout and Ricepaper - I still don't know what to do with these?  Don't hate, but just don't know?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 8, 2007)

Liquid Last Liners, the stupid liquid(now goupy mess) always gets on my eyelashes. Blue Horizon(which they spelled wrong) is not becoming. My hand shakes.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Well I might not like Studio Fix Fluid.....I just found out today that the Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 has algae extract in it. For those of you who were like me, Algae extract is one of the top comedogenic ingredients!!! What the heck!!! 

 Does anyone know if the formula for plain Studio Fix Fluid is the same as Studio Fix Fluid with SPF 15? Cause if it is I know exactly why I am breaking out. It may be oil free, but it also has an ingredient known full and well to clog your pores. I'm a little annoyed!!!


----------



## yummy411 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_I am gonna disagree because I love Pro Longlash mascara.....but what I do not like is:
Shroom e/s
eye kohl's (they just smear under my eyes)
Lac Lustre's 
Matte lipsticks
Studio Fix powder breaks me out horribly_

 

yeh, i kept hearing things about shroom so i got the untamed eyes cuz it had shroom in it, espresso.. that blue and orange colors (trying to experiement with colors) the shroom is a weird color when i try to use it as a brow highlight and it's off.. making my brows look dirty.  the blue and orange are lustres so no real color pay off


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2007)

I am not a fan of Plum pro eye shadow which looks like purple chalk on me.  I also, like a lot of people, am not a fan of MAC mascaras. 

Another eye shadow color that I do not understand why it is so popular is Sunplosion.  IMO it is a very ugly rust orange. 

I do love the colors of the liquid last liners but they are so hard to work with and my eyes get red & swollen at the thought of removing them!  

Those are my only huge MAC gripes!  Everything else I can usually get creative w/ & make it work some how!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2007)

I don't like the texture of the lipglasses, I prefer lustreglass.  And the Primp +Prep for lids does have a tendency to crease.  I'm also starting to wonder if the Natural MSF has much of a point... 
Oh!  And I don't like Studio Fix or Tech (gasp!) - They are just too heavy for me.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_glimmershimmers. i bought the ones from ultracheek and ended up returning them. i hated them with a passion. i found them super pretty in the bottle, but SO difficult to use.

the shimmersouffles definately did not impress me, but i never had any of them, just played with them at the CCOs. 

i HATE cleanse-off oil. its disgusting, imo. but i love the mac wipes, which i find do just as good a job._

 

The only glimmershimmer I like Ritzy!. The gold is a great higlighter.  
I put it underneath my eyes for a bright, fresh look.


----------



## triccc (May 11, 2007)

I think their mascaras suck too!


----------



## Hilly (May 11, 2007)

any foundations! Yuckola. I only do MAC eye makeups...i go to clinique for skin stuff!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 12, 2007)

I don't like their mascaras at all so I always buy other brands. I also far prefer Nars loose powder in Snow to MAC's loose powder in NW15 - I think the NW15 powder adds too much (orange!) colour to my skin.

My other MAC dislikes have been poor colour choices rather than bad products - Iris Eyes Fluidline looked awful on me and soon after, I bought Pop Iris Liquidlast Liner not realising it was similarly unflattering with my colouring. If I had seen them at a store or counter rather than online, I probably wouldn't have bought either.


----------



## contrabassoon (May 12, 2007)

I didn't like the Softsparkle liners.. Blacktrack with Black Tied on top would look way better and it wouldn't smudge


----------



## anjaok (May 14, 2007)

I agree about the Lustre e/s. They look so pretty in the pan but they're a nightmare to blend.


----------



## geeko (May 14, 2007)

not all lustres are hard to blend. My all time HG mac e/s aquadisiac is a lustre and it's a dream to blend.

i don't like MAC lipsticks in general (other than the lustre and the slimshine range), they dry my lips out.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 

 
_Idol Eyes eyeshadow. Enough said._

 

OMG I hated that shadow.  So glad I swapped it...

Here are my hates:
Lustres in general (except for Greensmoke- I love that color so much I just make it work)

Powerpoints- absolutely useless and no staying power

Glitz Gloss- horrible texture


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

The only  think I didn't like was the eye shadow from Barbie collection called Beautyburst.


----------



## FrazzledOne (May 28, 2007)

Paints. I have tried them and they just don't like me. 
Shadesticks. Same as above.
Pigments. (don't beat me, I am just not a fan)
All of their foundations except Studio Fix, I just can't get a match with the others.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

Strobe Cream. Broke me out soooooo bad.


----------



## Bybs (May 29, 2007)

Mascaras - Blah!
 Lustre e/s
Nail polish
 Matte l/s


----------



## charmedimsure (May 30, 2007)

The mascara is so awful. I swear by Katie B faux lash mascara (I've tried all the major brands [lancome, estee lauder, clinique, benefit, etc... and none are as good as this) 

Black tied eye shadow-glitter is too big and chunky

Paints-they crease

Beautiful Iris & parfait amour eye shadows-they make me look like I got punched in the eyes 

Sweet lust eye shadow- looks gorgeous in the pot, awful on my eyes


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 30, 2007)

The lipstick packaging shape .......... it looks like a large tampon :x The Moonbathe packaging is creamy-white so its going to look even more like a tampon. 

........... yes, im weird. hahaha but i dont think im the only one .. or am i?


----------



## landonsmother (May 30, 2007)

MAC Mascara.  ugh, horrible!  I hate it.  It's too clumpy.  Anyone know of a makeup line that has great Mascara??

MAC MSF Natural.  I broke out so bad along the side of my cheeks.


----------



## Showgirl (May 30, 2007)

Glitz glosses - rubbish, cheap 'n nasty looking 
Paintsticks - I find 'em waaaaaaaay too dry
Violet Trance, Melton Mauve and Pro Plum e/s - horridness, *so* hard to get colour payoff without getting a yukky texture


----------



## Kat (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_The lipstick packaging shape .......... it looks like a large tampon :x The Moonbathe packaging is creamy-white so its going to look even more like a tampon. 

........... yes, im weird. hahaha but i dont think im the only one .. or am i?_

 
Definitely not


----------



## darkh3av3n (May 30, 2007)

Not so much a rant about product as a rant about Mac... why cant they release new collections that are truly new? It seems like everything gets released within a two month period and then they look like other collections! Sheesh cut a mu addict a break here Mac!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 24, 2007)

I hate the Mascara... which I'm kind of surprised about, because I LOVE estee lauders mascaras, they are the only ones I'll use... hopefully Estee Lauders ownership puts some quality back into MAC mascaras.

Umm I hate that the shadesticks dry out so badly, but I like shadesticks.
I hate the clear gloss because its SOOOOO sticky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont hate any of the eyeshadows...
I returned moisterizer from MAC once... the only thing Ive returned because I didn't like it.
I think that's about it


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 24, 2007)

And I dont like all of MACS limited edition collections... I usually dont buy from them because A: they just catch you with the hype and get you to buy it all. B: Theres USUALLY a product thats comparable thats perminate (with the exeption of things like MSF's and such)


----------



## beverlyjean (Oct 24, 2007)

for sure the shadesticks, i've purchased like 8 of them and overcast has been the worst, it was already dry when i bought it, and doesnt work AT ALL!16 bucks down the drain


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd probably say the products I really don't like are:

- Lip Varnish (SOOO sticky... and drying... one of the worse buys IMO)
- Glitz Gloss (Those were just useless)
- Studio Fix Fluid (WAAY too cakey on me. Even with a light app w/ a moist sponge)

That's all I can really think of right now...


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 24, 2007)

their loser MASCARA'S & lustre eye shadows.  i sold all my lustre's because it's too glittery when applied & the fall out is really bad.  it gets all over your face & makes your face sparkle even after cleaning up all the residue!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 24, 2007)

I actually like everything I've tried from MAC so far, apart from some individual products like Sunpepper pigment because of the chunkiness.


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 24, 2007)

I haven't come across a product group I don't like yet, but there are some individual items that I don't care for.

Chrome Yellow e/s tempted me so! And then I ordered it, received it, ... was disappointed with it.  I'm NC42-43, and I can't get it to show up on me. It's too dry -- puffs away into the air like sickly dull pixie dust. Bases don't help much either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mythology e/s is beautiful in the pot and I'm sure it works well for people lighter or darker than me, but it was too close to my skin tone even though it's pinky. I gave it to my mother, and she likes it. 

But, thankfully, sometimes hate can turn to love!  I used to be anti-Lustre e/s. But I recently rediscovered my Honey Lust and now I can't get enough! I apply it wet over Bronze CCB and it makes my lids look wet and glossy and fabulous. Plus, I find that applying with a wet brush reduces fallout immensely. (Tipping my head back while applying also helps a great deal.)


----------



## neeshie (Oct 24, 2007)

I have yet to meet a MAC foundation I like.
I hate lustre eyeshadows cos they have too much glitter
Not a huge fan of their mascaras either


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 24, 2007)

*I HATE MSF's! Like, what is the madness with these? IMO, they don't give me healthy glow, just makes me look like a glitter disaster! Ughhh!*

*Lipglass, what a sticky mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Chunky pigments, such as Helium.*

*Matte E/S, they don't work on me at all. TOO chalky.*


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 24, 2007)

i feel like a freak now cos i ove the zoom lash mascara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess it depends what type of eyelashes you have though....
well im really glad i didnt pay good money for the select spf15 foundation (stole it from my mother lol) my skin just absorbed it like it was a freakin moisturiser!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont like the matte e/s cos they dont really make my eyes pop i need a bit of shimmer in my life!!
I have no problem wit the kohl pencils i just know i could get just as good quality ones cheaper....


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 24, 2007)

Stuff I dislike in MAC? Hmm...

Their mascaras, I can get better results with drugstore stuff.
I have yet to find a MAC concealer that I like or that actually works for me.
Any product of their skincare line except the wipes, specially the Green Gel Cleanser and the Microfine Refinisher, words alone can't describe my hatred for those two.


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Oct 24, 2007)

I dont like studio tech it goes into all of your face crevices and kinda looks cakey..oh and the eye kohls smear under my eyes too however the color payoff is pretty good...and the cream color base in the white color it creases like nothing else!!!


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't like:

-Vainilla e/s (it goes chalky for me)
-Blushcreme ( gives me greasy feeling)
-Shadesticks (hard to work with)
-MSF natural (broke me out )


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Oct 25, 2007)

Their foundations and mascaras are awful. I love creme foundations but theirs all have problems - too heavy, too cakey, too oily, etc etc. I loove Lola's sheer creme foundation duo in light. And for mascara, I prefer Bourjois and Napoleon.

I don't hate their blush, however I don't use it because I just think NARS is considerably better.

Everything else I've used I like with a few exceptions. The occasional odd eyeshadow that just doesn't work for me, the overly sticky lipglass (I prefer lustreglass), etc.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of MAC mascara's, I think drugstore mascara's like Bourjois, L'Oreal and Maybelline are much better quality wise.  

I'm not crazy about a lot of their eyeshadows either. MAC has a tendency to release many blue, green and darker shades (like Satin Taupe and the Smoke Signals palettes) that I'm totally not into. I also don't really like the colors of the new Paint Pots and Mattene eyeshadows as well. 

Most of their foundations are too cakey, matte, sheer or thick. The only thing I like is their Studio Fix powder foundation (since they also come in N shades). I'm also an "in between" shade. NW15 is slightly too light and NW20 is slightly too dark. 

I think their bronzers are too dark. I have Golden,  which is the lightest shade I believe, and I have to apply it with a very light hand using my 187 skunk brush, otherwise I end up looking like I rolled my face in the mud. 

Another thing that bothers me about MAC is the fact that not every country has their B2M program. I'm in the Netherlands and in Europe only the U.K., Spain and Germany have B2M. The endless LE collections are a big pain in the a** as well. I rather have 4 collections a year then 4 collections a month. It's just too overwhelming and time consuming a lot of times. 

Another thing that I hate about my local MAC counter is the fact that they don't restock LE items like they do in the U.S. When it's gone, it's gone. Thank God I got my hands on the second last Masque lipstick last week, if I gotten there a day later I would have totally missed out


----------



## sigwing (Oct 28, 2007)

I just got the Plush Lash black mascara and HATE the applicator!  And am very disappointed in the mascara itself.  Does absolutely nothing like the description waxes on about.

On the other hand, I have really liked Mascara X, and have even bought more than one tube of it.  If you've tried others except this one, you might give it a chance.  I've tried now at least 3 of the other fomulas and hated every one.

I had a CCB and hated it...some ivory shade.  I don't know what people do with them.  They magnetize to the crease if you use it on your eye, at least for me, so I prefer the Paints which I've had awesome experience with.  I thought this CCB would be a good eyeshadow base...NOT!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate shadesticks! They are just too dry and crease within an hour. I've tried diffrent methods to make shadesticks work but Nothing!


----------



## maxcat (Oct 28, 2007)

That stupid Cute Yet Sexy lip varnish. Separated right out and it looked like ICK. Took so many of those back I can't count.
Lipstains. Uneven AND drying! And the cheek stain is impossible to work with...
Lustre eyeshadows. Honeylust, IdolEyes... they go anywhere and everywhere they're not supposed to and don't stick to lids without help.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 28, 2007)

i hate plushlash and their moisterizers...oh shadesticks are so dry! i love lustre shadows..application technique is key & worth the time imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hate any face product thats has glitter...some MSFs, hyperreal foundation..ewww,it looks like a discoball in daylight!not really the healthy 'glow' imo :0


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 28, 2007)

I want the MAC Pro stuff to be available in the regular MAC stores.  I want an  all in one store.


----------



## sitasati (Oct 29, 2007)

I actually love pro-lash and plushlash. (there is a special way to use pluslash) I use the prep + prime lash though ..may be thats why the mascaras work for me. 

What I hate about MAC is their foundations. They don't have any transfer resistant formulas ...also the foundations are too oily, too cakey. 

Their brushes are too expensive!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 29, 2007)

shimmersouffles. what the shit, MAC. 

everytime i think of a good photograph to take in my mind, i always try to work the shimmersouffle in there somewhere. just so i can use it up.

day by day its getting closer to the trashcan. i dont get it.

you could easily get the same thing with watered down elmer's glue and kids' craft glitter.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 11, 2007)

I get so annoyed that the MAC print rubs off so quickly on the lipglasses!! grrr


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I get so annoyed that the MAC print rubs off so quickly on the lipglasses!! grrr_

 
haha, I was thinking the same thing the other day, it is quite annoying.


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of their foundations because they make my skin break out like crazy, and after a couple of days I'd end up with cyst like pimples - gross! 
I tried the Select Pressed Powder but can't find a shade to match my skin - NW15 is too light, while NW20 is insanely too dark.

One thing that annoys me about MAC stores is the fact that you can only purchase the eye shadow pans from a Pro store - I live over 2hrs away from the nearest one and it requires 2 trains, a 15min walk, and a bus ride just to get there! I wish you could buy them from MAC counters because then I'd only be a quick 25min train strip away, or it'd be nice to be able to purchase them online.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 12, 2007)

You could always call a store or the Pro 800 #.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 12, 2007)

Foundations.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't like Shadesticks, Cream Colour Bases, Zoomlash or Pro Longwear Lip Colors.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_haha, I was thinking the same thing the other day, it is quite annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's happening to my Studio Lights too!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_That's happening to my Studio Lights too!_

 
And the print rubs off the brushes, too. I always forget to put clear nail-polish on them and the next thing I know, the number has rubbed off the brush and there's no way to fix it....Bah! Humbug!!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont like mascara and naked you msf. I hate it!


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 13, 2007)

Mascara, Shadesticks and unfortunately foundations (break me out)


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 25, 2007)

Taupe and Verve lipsticks - what was I thinking??!! 
ugh...


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 26, 2007)

Fix+, it always breaks me out! I've tried it at least three different times with absolutely no luck. My skin hates it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of their mascaras, I haven't tried them all but I personally couldn't stand Zoom Lash. Although I think Mascara X and Plush Lash aren't that bad.

I know that MAC has a lot of other programs like B2M that other companies don't offer but it might be nice if they would sometimes offer a gift with purchase, but that's just me. 

I really don't like that they come out with so much LE items. Especially if you fall in love with a color and you're not sure if it'll ever come back. 

I wish more pro items were available, maybe not like chromacake but the eye shadows? I mean, come on! To be honest I think it'd be great if all the items were available in the same store. Either that or they really need more Pro locations. I live in D.C. and we have a great theatre district here but the nearest Pro location is in NY. >.<


----------



## Ithica (Dec 26, 2007)

I have to say their mascaras... I was so disapointed.  I thought at first mine was dodgey (wtf mac mascars should be amazing,right?) so I sent it back and got another one... Oh... yay.


----------



## liv (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_And the print rubs off the brushes, too. I always forget to put clear nail-polish on them and the next thing I know, the number has rubbed off the brush and there's no way to fix it....Bah! Humbug!!_

 
This happened to my 187, I'm kind of sad because it doesn't look as pretty anymore.  I didn't know about the nail polish tip until I read it on here, and I went to do it and it was too late.  

I'm not into any of the eyeliners (I like Revlon Colorstay when I actually wear liner), the mascaras smear and flake something awful, I got a makeover and by the time I got back in my car to leave I had raccoon eyes.  Also, the Paint tubes ooze way too much, I'm so glad they came out with the Paint Pots.


----------



## geeko (Jan 3, 2008)

Shadesticks.
I find them too drying...even though i try warmin it up on my fingers by rubbin it. It still creases on my non oily lids. ZZZZ..


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_Either that or they really need more Pro locations. I live in D.C. and we have a great theatre district here but the nearest Pro location is in NY. >.<_

 

I would be happy if they at least had more counters...my nearest freestanding store or counter is 1.5 hours away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought I had read awhile back that non-pros would eventually be able to purchase pro products online, but I guess maybe that was dropped?  I do call to purchase pro products from time to time, but it would really be nice to be able to purchase them online *and* use the Free Shipping codes....


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

i agree with everyone on the mascara issue - my lashes looked horrible and spikey and just...gross!

i also had a problem with studio fix fluid - im normally nw15, and for some reason this one was way too dark for me!

lastly, liquidlast liners. i dont know if it was the brush or the texture that was the problem...but it was impossible to put on without getting it all over my lashes!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 4, 2008)

The eyeshadows that have that weird chunky, inconsistent glitter, like Trax. (I'd love Trax but I've sold both of mine 'cause I couldn't stand the ugly golden glitter).

Also, the vanilla smell of the lipstuff makes me feel sick, why do they have to reek so bad.


----------



## karinaf (Jan 4, 2008)

-mascara
-liquid foundation
-bitchy MAs


----------



## liv (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_ 
i also had a problem with studio fix fluid - im normally nw15, and for some reason this one was way too dark for me!
!_

 
I'm an NW15, too, and this was way too dark for me too.  I even had a MA try it, and she told me that whole line runs dark.  I was so disappointed, as I really think I would have liked it.  I want MAC to make NW/NC 5/10 shades!


----------



## stjarna (Jan 4, 2008)

I dont like their liquid foundations..they dont go on me with enough coverage that i like. I also dont like their concealers and fragrances either!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2008)

I also wish there were more Pro stores, or at least the ability to order online.

Not particularly pleased with lustre e/s, but that probably won't stop me from going, _"Oooh, pretty color.  Must.have.now!!"  _


----------



## genduk26 (Jan 25, 2008)

1. All of their mascaras
2. All of their foundations & powders
3. All of their lip products


----------



## athena123 (Jan 25, 2008)

Foundations
Primers
The fact that they don't provide ingredients on their website

But their eyeshadows and lipsticks sure are purty!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

I wish they had website sales, the same way Stila does.  Not everyone has a CCO by them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It makes me so mad when I hear people who found all these great CCO buys and I'd have to driver major far to go.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2008)

The only MAC product that couldn't convince me was Prep+Prime Eyes. In my opinion "f.y...eye" by Benefit Cosmetics is much better!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

Pigments....messy and way to sparkley for me.....hyperreal foundation-too sparkly and surreal and shiny.....not enough really rich matte shadows in neutral shades.......

I love the shades the matte and amplified creme lipsticks come in-but they seem to melt at room temperature and fall out of their bullets....I wish the lipsticks were sturdier and came in thicker formulations. I have the same problem with Estee Lauder lipstick, Vicent Longo lipstick, -but I never had a NARS lipstick melt. Lancome doesn't melt as easily ....


----------



## nai (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried all the mascaras  - so far none of em r good. i'm just using them until they run out so i at least use up what i paid for.  concealers - their concealers just provide the coverage i need on blemishes. i find boi-ing by benefit is good (if you like ur concealers on the thicker/creamier side)  FADE eyeshadow is the only color i regret purchasing...so bleh


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

I have the Rich Lash mascara and it's very... blah. Nothing special about it AND it makes my eyes itch.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 2, 2008)

All the lustre eyeshadows.

The cleansers such as Creamwash and Green Gel aren't that good.  MAC could do a lot better with them.


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_The cleansers such as Creamwash and Green Gel aren't that good. MAC could do a lot better with them._

 

I like the green gel cleanser! It's perfect for me, and a bottle lasts me almost a year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's just me.
I like lustre eyeshadows, too. All you need is a little Fix+ to stop the glitter fall-out and get a decent colour payoff.


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 2, 2008)

their mascaras. esp zoomlash which is terrible. and i hate all their lustre formula e/s even if the colours r gorgeous, never trust the swatch on your hand when you're in store.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_...never trust the swatch on your hand when you're in store._

 
This is so true!  I have been led astray many a time.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 2, 2008)

My biggest rant right now is they need to slow the F down with all these releases.  My only saving grace atm is that Slimshines will be perm, only 'need' 1 quad, 1 paintpot, and 1 blush from Fafi... but then Heatherette and Beauty Powder Blushes?  Are you freaking kidding me?!  

I only buy eye, lip, and cheek products from MAC and I seriously need to win the lotto just to satisfy my lemmings with all these LE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: oh, and more Veluxe Pearl finishes and less Lusters please and thank you


----------



## Toya (Feb 4, 2008)

Paints
Shadesticks
Lip lacquers
Any of the primers
Charged Water - come on, really!  It's water in a spray bottle!
Most of the Frost lipsticks


----------



## bad_doll (Feb 4, 2008)

The Mascara of course.

I used to dislike the foundations too until I found that applying them with the proper brushes (dont use sponges) they are a dream!
Oh whata a difference.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont like Fix+, well it doesnt work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I still use it anyway to use it up lol x I also didnt like Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation, broke me out like mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

mascaras and the pakaging for lipsticks.
I really can't stand the round top of the lip sticks..


----------



## a_star (Jul 31, 2008)

I would say the Bitter e/s.. prob cos i just dont know what to use it with and its too bright.


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not so keen on Paints and I didn't like Shadestick Beige-ing, because it didn't show up at all! But I like other Shadesticks. Cream colour bases are not my favourite, they feel too oily and don't last.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

The prices.. they're ridiculously more pricey here than you-know-where
Plus, I don't really like paints, frost lipsticks and satin eyeshadows (not very pigmented)


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

Two words: Zoom Lash. It should be called Spider Lash...I have to take a fish hook-style earring and separate my lashes that way (since I have not yet gotten the metal lash comb from Target) because it just clumps. 

Oh, and matte shadows, but I hate anything matte. Also most satin shadows.


----------



## Sarajane927 (Aug 1, 2008)

I hate how their fragrances come in such tiny bottles.  .68 oz.???  For such an eco-friendly company, I would think they would offer them in larger sizes too for those of us who really love the scents.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 1, 2008)

i dont liketheir mascaras nad i hate tinted lip conditioner stick


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't like the shadesticks. I feel like they put way to much pressure on the eyes no matter what. I also don't like eye kohls. I'm not really an eyeliner person but I don't know they're just so soft and smudgey. A little too much!


----------



## kmae (Aug 30, 2008)

I hate all lipglasses. I don't like the texture. Its such a shame too. They have such pretty colors.

I wish they had more shades of the plush glass.


----------



## guerr (Aug 31, 2008)

not a big fann of their paints. and i definitely do not like their mascara. =[


----------



## misssfleurette (Sep 1, 2008)

Mascaras& Shadesticks!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

1.  Lustre eyeshadows... they are shite
2.  Mascaras... just not good enough
3.  They need to have less collections.  I would like a new collection every other month... a really big collections with killer e/s and blushes and lippies.  Well thought out and made w/ more quality... the e/s are such different consistencies and some are chalky and don't show up.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow I must have a problem- I dont hate ANYTHING so far that Ive bought from MAC.... I love their foundations and i LOVE lustre eyeshadows. Ive never tried their mascara.... so i dont know if id hate those or not haha...

I do dislike all these LE collections- i mean i LOVE them... but its just too much- i dont have enough time to make money for LE collections AND the perm items I want to buy! ah! Im going to school, working 2 jobs, and taking care of a 5 month old-- cut me a break MAC, holy God!


----------



## saraelyse_c (Sep 2, 2008)

i was really disappointed with the prep and prime products and the mascaras


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Definately shadesticks


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm not really a fan of the foundations. i used to love them, but i guess my chemistry has changed because now they just don't agree at all with my skin. they smell funny, too.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 3, 2008)

I really wish they would slow down with all these collections, its too expensive to buy from 3 collections every month. I think one every other month would be better.

I really don't like trios or pallets, cause I hardly ever use them, i much prefer the single eyeshadows where I can make my own combinations.

I don't really like sharkskin shadestick, I have never used it yet (other than tring it on the back of my hand) 

And i don't like that the paints gush out of the tube, I waste so much because of this.

End of Rant, lol!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't like Fix+ I sprayed it on my face and felt gross and sticky. 

That being said I love Plushlash!!!


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont like the loose powder. It does not absorb oil at all. Its useless


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

Whats so bad about zoomlash? I have it, and its not bad. And why do ppl not like their foundations? Their foundations are the only ones that cover up everything. I cant stand how they dont list the ingredients on the website though.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 7, 2008)

i just hate satin taupe e/s - it looks horrible on me!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i just hate satin taupe e/s - it looks horrible on me!_

 
Oh that is my favorite eye shadow!  It usually looks pretty good on everyone!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

I really don't like Honeylove l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks so good on others but not on me, I've tried putting gloss over it and I still don't like it.


----------



## geeko (Sep 7, 2008)

zoom lash makes my lashes darn clumpy even IF i'm very careful with it.

and it's NOT WATERPROOF NOR SMUDGEPROOF

regret buying it.


----------



## PorcelainChina (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't like their base makeup, especially foundations which broke me out horribly!

I also don't like their lipsticks (except Ampified Creme), lipglosses, and several other things. I have quite sensitive skin.

But I LOVE their eyeshadows, pigments, brushes, and MSFs


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 8, 2008)

I changed my mind. I HATE ZOOMLASH... i got the free sample whn i placed my order last week and it is WORTHLESS mascara. WORTHLESS.. I wanted to kill myself.... it clumped my lashes soooo bad. Im just glad it was free. What a waste of product.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Oh that is my favorite eye shadow!  It usually looks pretty good on everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it think it looks horrible on me - i prefer shale or magnetic fields

another thing i hate is the fact that they are discontinuing foundation colours! like my beloved NC100


----------



## Rennah (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm still mad at myself for buying Fafi Eyes 2 quad. I kinda want to get rid of it.
Most of the other stuff, I love.


----------



## yzzilizzy (Sep 18, 2008)

The only things I regret purchasing from MAC were my 169 brush and Melrose Mood l/s from Heatherette.  Both were "have to have it cuz its LE" purchases.

Honestly, Lustre finish e/s have a bad rap but I have Casino e/s (I think it was LE) which is a lustre and it is my HG! So smoothy and buttery AND sparkley! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, I just remembered: the thing I don't like about MAC in general is their nail laquers.  There are some good ones released with special collections, but their perm range is just BORING.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't tried lots of the MAC stuff, mostly use their eye shadows because the stuff is hard to get here! There are 3 Mecca stores in Perth and only one carries MAC (or maybe the one in Claremont carries a limited supply, but still) the same with DJ/Myers. There is practically one at every damn mall BUT only the one downtown carries MAC and then you have to park, fight the crowds and fight all the teenagers to get to the counter AND they still won't have half the things that are on display. You look, find what you want and the MA says "oh, we are all out of that in MAC but it is just the same as ____ Stila or _____ Nars". If I wanted Stila (not near the pigment as MAC, thanks) or Nars, I would have gone to a Mecca close to home!! What is up with that!
I haven't found a mascara or foundation by MAC that I like. I do like the black cap perfume and Turquatic is good for summertime, I think. I mostly order online so I rely on sites like this and swatches!! I can't wait to move back to the US and have access to real MAC stores and Sephora and such!
Wow, there are a lot of exclamation points in there.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok - So Glad I get to vent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I HATE all the mascaras - The X one wasn't soo bad but still not as rockin as my covergirl lashexact and lashblasts.

I'm only ok about the lip conditioners.  I have the original and thought - hmm had to try the tinted one -- ehh no change of opinion.. but cute mild color for those very calm blah days that i can't motivate to actually 'put on' my face.  I wish maybe that there was one with a bit of tingle/mintyness to it.

and I Loathe the Studio Tech - I had one compact and somehow got through it - (I'm cheap what can I say? if I buy it - i have to use it) but besides it feeling a tad bit cakey - it made me break out badly by the time I had had enough.  Never again.

I would LOVE if make had an awesome lip plumper though!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 25, 2008)

Prep + Prime: Eye. What the fuck are they good for??


----------



## Sario (Sep 25, 2008)

Beauty marked e/s makes me cranky. I'm not too keen on cremeblushes either. Other than that I'm pretty easygoing.


----------



## flymestza (Sep 25, 2008)

Foundations and mascaras.


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't hate me but I don't like MAC eyeshadows but I LOVE all the pigments I think they are easier to blend. I also agree with a lot of you MAC mascara haters not good! My last least fave are the glaze lipsticks what a waste of $$$ IMO!


----------



## Edie (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is so true!  I have been led astray many a time._

 
Regarding the hand swatching: I have heard its better to swatch on your fingertips in order to get a better colour understanding as it is closer to your eye/lip colour than the back of your hand. ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haven't tried though.

HATE (with a passion)
• MSFs - Im sorry I have to agree with other people on this also and say that it looks like glitter threw up on you with these. I find they make my pores look crater-like (and I have really tiny pores). If they were more glowy and less glittery, I would buy a million of them. (I have a few that I use occasionally but they are a 'oh, I haven't tried you in a while, and now that I have put you on, I know why I haven't' type product)

• MSF Eyeshadows - Same reasons as above + colour payoff is WAY to much work for my lazy ass. So I would never buy them again...but damn they're pretty.

HATE & LOVE
• Okay fluidlines are GREAT!! But I hate that it take me a good 15 minutes rubbing my eyes raw trying to get it off!!! (so hard to please I know)


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not a fan of MSF natural powder, select tint or pro longwear lipsticks.  I also find fluidlines a bit too thick and nothing amazing (inly like the colours).


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 10, 2008)

I really hate all Mac mascara and the prep&prime skin.

It also really annoys me when I order one or two small items online and they arrive in a massive box (shoe box size) with loads of shredded paper in.  Er, recycling anyone?!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

I won't say I "hate" them but I never understood why people love shadesticks so much...
I find them pretty hard to work with


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 

 
_Same here!_

 
same here to


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 19, 2008)

i did something wrong.
i mean the idol eyes e/s.

And i don't like the mineral bronzing powder..


----------



## sherox (Oct 19, 2008)

I actually love plushlash mascara! at first I was like ehh but ever since I've started using it none of the drugstore brands really compare to the volume. I'm not a fan of their other mascara's especially zoomlash mascara it gives me clumps like crazy! 

The Prep + Prime doesn't do anything for me at all. The P&P skin would be alright if there wasn't so much glitter in it!


----------



## sherox (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_• MSF Eyeshadows - Same reasons as above + colour payoff is WAY to much work for my lazy ass. So I would never buy them again...but damn they're pretty.

HATE & LOVE
• Okay fluidlines are GREAT!! But I hate that it take me a good 15 minutes rubbing my eyes raw trying to get it off!!! (so hard to please I know)_

 
the mineral e/s don't do anything for me either! 

About the fluidlines, you should try washing it off with baby shampoo. I have a little soap pump dispenser that I put baby shampoo into and before I wash my whole face, I wash my eyes with baby shampoo. It takes of EVERYTHING fluidline, mascara, WATERPROOF mascara, you name it. and it's super gentle on the eyes. =] HTH


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 20, 2008)

1) Pigments - they're just too much hard work.
2) Mascaras - the worst ones I've ever used.
3) Foundations, EXCEPT mineralize satinfinish and studio tech, which I like.
4) Prep & Prime stuff


----------



## statusmode (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't like ANY of the fragrances, which is soo dissapointing! I was expecting MV3 to be just my type of scent from the description on the site, but when I smelled it at the counter it sooo wasn't what I expected. It sort of smelled like Pachoulli (sp?).. I would love to have a great smelling MAC fragrance I could call my signature scent..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherox* 

 
_the mineral e/s don't do anything for me either! 

About the fluidlines, you should try washing it off with baby shampoo. I have a little soap pump dispenser that I put baby shampoo into and before I wash my whole face, I wash my eyes with baby shampoo. It takes of EVERYTHING fluidline, mascara, WATERPROOF mascara, you name it. and it's super gentle on the eyes. =] HTH_

 
I second this- I adore baby shampoo.. I wash my eyemakeup off with it ALL the time and it totally takes it off soooooooooo well!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't like the fact that they always come out with the same damn color lip shit, but different finishes... GOD they know how to get your money.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh mannnn.....I absolutely HATE Shadesticks...can't say it enough

don't like:
Studio Fix powder
I'm starting to not like the Lustre Lipsticks...they dry my lips out wayyy too much
Oh and theres a Goldy-beige-y shadow that came out in the N Collection..I hate it, it doesnt show up at all,(forgot the name) I get angry even looking at it!!


----------



## veralicious (Oct 25, 2008)

i know a lot of ladies love fluidlines but they smudge badly on me


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 25, 2008)

I am not a fan of the lipsticks with the glaze formula.


----------



## Christina983 (Oct 26, 2008)

I hate how the writing rubs off on the brushes, it should be permanetly on there!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_I hate how the writing rubs off on the brushes, it should be permanetly on there!_

 

Put a coat of clear nailpolish over the numbering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it wont budge.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan of:

-Prep + Prime Eye: They're just awful!!
-Pro Longwear Lipsticks: Soo drying and not buildable at all! Bitch to get off too.
-Metal-X Eyeshadows: Too creasy and dry.
-Shadesticks: Too creamy and too powdery at the same time. Like right in the middle, and that's a bad thing.
-Eyeshadow Suites: Chalky colors with boring pearlized pigments finish.
-Any loose powders not including pigments and glitter (Blot/Loose, Select Sheer/Loose, Iridescent/Loose, Beauty Powder/Loose, Pearlizer, Sheersheen, Mineralize/Loose): Gets ALL OVER MY FACE AND BODY. Why can't we just have them pressed? Loose stuff is so hard to work with. The only thing that doesn't make me hate pigments and glitter is the facts that they last foreverandever and there's such an awesome color range.


----------



## xcharlize (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veralicious* 

 
_i know a lot of ladies love fluidlines but they smudge badly on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It did on me too.. I was extremely disappointed. Everyone kept on ranting and raving about it but I look like a raccoon at the end of the day. I love winging out my eyes but it always smears on me. =(

I hate the liquid last! It gets all gunky on me.. but I might just use it as a base because some people are using it as one.. but as a liquid liner.. I hate the applicator with a burning passion. It was the only thing that ever stayed on me too.. sigh*


----------

